# Insurance causing issues?



## automatondan (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok, so been on TRT for a while now.... loving life. But the last few prescription refills ive had I ran into some problems. The pharmacy was saying that insurance will only allow a refill every 90 days... My prescription is for 200 mg/wk and I usually get a 10 ml vial giving me effectively 10 wks worth of test (which is only 70 days). I told them that this will not work for me and so to fix it, they said they have to switch me to 1-month billing and gave me four 1ml vials... So now I have to go back every month to get four little vials with exactly 1 ml in them (which is also a pain in the ass...)

Anyone else have this issue? Anyone find a way around it?


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 27, 2016)

Take the 10ml they are offering and pick up some ugl to make up the difference. You should feel lucky you get what you get imo. Wish I had a script...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah I got switched to the 1ml too. Which more than tripled my cost AND you know you aren't getting the full 1ml. There is always oil left in those stupid tiny vials. Tempted to rip the stopper out and draw like it's an amp.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 27, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah I got switched to the 1ml too. Which more than tripled my cost AND you know you aren't getting the full 1ml. There is always oil left in those stupid tiny vials. Tempted to rip the stopper out and draw like it's an amp.



Pisses me off. And you are right, I didnt even think about the fact that they are tripling my cost and im getting less. Good idea about ripping the tops off...


----------



## creekrat (Nov 27, 2016)

find you a pharmacy that will work with you.  My insurance only allows for the 1ml vials but after having a chat with my pharmacist, he told my insurance company that at his location they are having difficulty getting the 1ml vials so i always get the 10ml now


----------



## Runningwild (Nov 27, 2016)

I didn't have the exact problem, but I chose to stop going and getting my trt from a clinic because of insurance, they didn't take the insurance plan my employer switched to, they offered a cash option but was more expensive than I was willing to pay each month when I could just cruise from gear from an ug lab


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2016)

Keep the script, go back to the 10 Ml vial (if ye can) and supplement with ugl. Then ye've got the script in case ye need to travel and take yer 10 ml vial with ye.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 27, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah I got switched to the 1ml too. Which more than tripled my cost AND you know you aren't getting the full 1ml. There is always oil left in those stupid tiny vials. Tempted to rip the stopper out and draw like it's an amp.



I always thought everybody did that with the last ml in the bottle. When I'm done that vial is bone dry.

The way I look at it, wether or jot my insurance covers it, it is less expensive then getting busted would be, or getting screwed with bunk gear.  Just sayin...


----------



## snake (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear this AD. I didn't have that problem but I did run into the 1ml once. After picking up my prescription I looked in the bag and saw 4 little bottles. Oh hell no! The pharmacy made it sound like it was an insurance issue when in fact I found out after pressing the Pharmacist, 1 mls. was all they had. I waited a week and picked up a 10 ml bottle. 

Any chance you could call your doctor about this? I mean come on, they wouldn't pull this shit on BP meds.. well, now that I think about it


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Happened to me too. Went from $15/10mL vial to 1mL vials at $15 each.

Nothing like eating an overnight cost increase of 900% just to maintain a decent quality of life. 

I called around to every chain and mom&pop pharma in town. They all said the same thing "Doesn't matter what your doc prescribes, THIS is the only thing the insurance is paying for".  I had offered to pay out-of-pocket and the bastards told me that under no condition will they be selling I nor anyone else a 10mL vial of test. They were terrified that they would be audited and wind up losing their license. 

It's complete and utter bullshit if you ask me.


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2016)

Your primary care doctor does not dictate your care anymore.  It's all up to the insurance & this is what we get when profit is more important than your health.


----------



## AjSam (Nov 29, 2016)

I had the same issue with insurance and the standard 90 days crap.
After back and forth and being given the run around, I finally started to just pay out of pocket. 
Went back to the 10ml bottle and used a GoodRX coupon to cut the price in half. Ended up paying less goingbthis route then what I was paying with insurance.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 29, 2016)

I had the same issue. Since it was considered a controlled substance or whatever, my insurance would only all me to have a 30 day supplywhich wad 4-1 ml viles. This took me from $25 every 10 weeks to $25 every 4 weeks. However, the brand I was getting usually had a little over 1 ml in ea. 
Switched insurance last year and now I'm back to the 10 ml with no issues. 
Good luck


----------



## automatondan (Nov 29, 2016)

snake said:


> Sorry to hear this AD. I didn't have that problem but I did run into the 1ml once. After picking up my prescription I looked in the bag and saw 4 little bottles. Oh hell no! The pharmacy made it sound like it was an insurance issue when in fact I found out after pressing the Pharmacist, 1 mls. was all they had. I waited a week and picked up a 10 ml bottle.
> 
> Any chance you could call your doctor about this? I mean come on, they wouldn't pull this shit on BP meds.. well, now that I think about it





DF said:


> Your primary care doctor does not dictate your care anymore.  It's all up to the insurance & this is what we get when profit is more important than your health.



I have an appointment with my doc next week, so hopefully I can get her to re-write the script in a way that the pharmacy cant eff with my prescription... because thats just BS... If not, I think im going to throw a fit at the pharmacy and tell them that my insurance company has no right to modify my doctor's prescription. And that I will pay cash if I need too... Im hoping this will all get resolved in time... Im going to insist it gets corrected. I will post up if I have luck.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 29, 2016)

RustyShackelford said:


> I had the same issue. Since it was considered a controlled substance or whatever, my insurance would only all me to have a 30 day supplywhich wad 4-1 ml viles. This took me from $25 every 10 weeks to $25 every 4 weeks. However, the brand I was getting usually had a little over 1 ml in ea.
> Switched insurance last year and now I'm back to the 10 ml with no issues.
> Good luck



Do you know what kind of plan you switched to? It would be nice to know this kind of stuff before you picked a plan out...


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 29, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Do you know what kind of plan you switched to? It would be nice to know this kind of stuff before you picked a plan out...



I don't really know. It was with work. The script plan came with the BCBS plan. I can't remember the name. I'll try too find it. I am terrible with keeping up with that shit.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 29, 2016)

I simply called my eurologist/ hrt doc and had them pre authorize 10 ml vials, i am also on 200 mlg per week, and paid w insurance recently and it was only $30, cheaper than using the good rx coupon, make sure ur doc specifies 10 ml vial only, i had to have mine do that, and im also on bcbs


----------



## corvettels3 (Nov 30, 2016)

AjSam said:


> I had the same issue with insurance and the standard 90 days crap.
> After back and forth and being given the run around, I finally started to just pay out of pocket.
> Went back to the 10ml bottle and used a GoodRX coupon to cut the price in half. Ended up paying less goingbthis route then what I was paying with insurance.



Same here. 47.00 for good old Watson.


----------



## OldSkool (Mar 3, 2017)

I recently went to Walgreens with a goodrx coupon that my clinic gave me for a 10ml bottle.  Coupon was for 41.44 but the Walgreens I went to charged me $89.60 for it.  My clinic said to fight with them a bit next time I go and demand they honor the price contracted. We'll see I guess.


----------

